# Best time of day to take questran



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it better to take questran at bed time or in the morning??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think probably the morning.. but try both & see which ways seems best for you.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I just started taking Colestid, which is similar to Questran except its a pill not a powder. I started taking 2 pills in the morning and it did help but then I switched it to 1 in the morning and 1 at night just to test it out and that works better. Its one of those things you'll have to test out and see which works for you. Try the mornings for a week and if it doesn't work switch to the nighttime.


----------



## echrist (May 11, 2005)

Is it better to take questran at bed time or in the morning??Since Questran works by binding with bile salts that are in your food, I would guess that it's best to take some with each meal rather than take it once a day. I tried taking it for a long time, hoping that it would help my D, but, alas, it didn't.By the way, I found that mixing the powder with a carbonated drink, I used Sprite, made it much easier to drink but be careful, it really bubbles up when you do it - enough that it can easily overflow the glass.


----------



## maryg (Nov 19, 2010)

BQ said:


> I think probably the morning.. but try both & see which ways seems best for you.


My doctor told me that it does not matter but it is important to ne consistend. Also it is important to take your calcium at least 4 hours after or before


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I take mine at night which seems to work better for me - makes my mornings somewhat more regular. However it definitely causes frequent urination for me so I'm up several times a night with a full bladder. Anyone else get this? It's not listed as a side effect but it sure gives me the "water works".


----------



## Memphis Mel (Dec 7, 2010)

onyx said:


> I take mine at night which seems to work better for me - makes my mornings somewhat more regular. However it definitely causes frequent urination for me so I'm up several times a night with a full bladder. Anyone else get this? It's not listed as a side effect but it sure gives me the "water works".


I take Colestid, which I believe is similar - I take it at night, with 1/3 to 1/2 bottle of water. The doctor said it didn't matter when, but I prefer at night because it says not to take near food, so this seems simpler. I don't seem to be up at night, but I do jump out of bed 1st thing in the morning.


----------

